# Country with the least crime



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

What country has has the least crime rate, and how do they maintain the peace? Do they have equal right for women and children. Why do we not hear of then? :hypnotysed:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

Mars?


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

OH TG, I'm serious! You can be such a bad boy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Mars?



Mars isn't a country, but Zipper is a country on Mars.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

LOL!  Well, Zipper was the first thing that came into my head, I know, that is scarey to type out first things that come into my head, LOL!!  I am feeling kind of happy, wow, this is unusual, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

Instead of "Fly me to the moon" it'll be "Fly me to Zipper" LOLLLLLLLL!!  You're right, I'm absolutely losing it over here, LOL!!


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

Denise, Have you heard of the Star Registry? Michael bought me a star to celebrate our first grandchild. We got a map of the known universe, and deed papers naming the Star Ina. It is frameable like the map it is.
MAybe my 10th. gneration offsprings can go there to live peacefully. Neat idea huh?


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

that is so neat, wish I'd met a feller like your Michael


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

I know, I am naughty, but now I'm gonna get serious here.  Which country has the least crime rate?  Antarctica.  Ok, that's silly too.  Ok Ina, well, I think maybe whichever country that is where if you steal they wack off a finger or two.  I mean people would be a lot less willing to steal, or do anything bad if they were sure to lose a body part if they got caught.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

my grand dad was the one in our family that got us kids goin  How I loved sitting in his lap while he told me stories.  I bet my little brother and I both had eyes as big as saucers


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok girls, I had to take a pic so you would believe me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> What country has has the least crime rate, and how do they maintain the peace? Do they have equal right for women and children. Why do we not hear of then? :hypnotysed:



Don't know how accurate this listing is, but it shows highest crime countries at the top, going to the lowest at the bottom.  I think there are many different factors that come into play for different countries regarding their crime rate.  Not an easy show and tell for every country to follow.  http://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

OK Denise, If I can have a star, then yes I believe in Zipper, Mars.:tongue:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

The battle for Zipper, Mars was lost by the Button Fly after the Lace Ties were pushed out...


----------



## Ina (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Sea, It is on my mind and I was wondering. I guess we're not the worst, but a long way from where we should strive for.


----------



## GDAD (Mar 2, 2014)

Ina said:


> What country has has the least crime rate, and how do they maintain the peace? Do they have equal right for women and children. Why do we not hear of then? :hypnotysed:



These are the safest countries to live in.


http://www.clicktop10.com/2013/04/top-10-safest-countries-to-live-in-2013/


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Don't know how accurate this listing is, but it shows highest crime countries at the top, going to the lowest at the bottom.  I think there are many different factors that come into play for different countries regarding their crime rate.  Not an easy show and tell for every country to follow.  http://www.numbeo.com/crime/rankings_by_country.jsp



Agreed. Homogeneity of their population, employment rates, forms of government, education, social programs all play a determining part in crime rates. It's pretty much impossible to say "Hey, Tuvalu has one of the lowest crime rates in the world - let's do what they do!".

Yet, unless you want to work on a boat or get by on subsistence farming it isn't going to work.


----------

